

Why hasnt the imgur for video arrived yet? - DanBlake
http://harknesslabs.com/post/96470665424/why-hasnt-the-imgur-for-video-arrived-yet

======
gnarbarian
A couple reasons off the top of my head:

* YT has been good enough

* Barriers to entry are high

* Video requires tons of bandwidth (expensive)

* Youtube is already integrated well with many devices

* It's difficult to make a profit (YT only recently became profitable)

Not saying it's impossible by any means. Just that it would be difficult to
surpass YT to gain traction AND make a profit.

